# Looks like a MM body to me .......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MEV-Aurora-Styl...150540791141?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item230cee2d65


How can someone with so many sales NOT know what this is??? :freak:

I have a bunch of MM Chevelles with chassis that i'd take $50 a piece :jest:


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I,d likrto get a hold on those bidders and sell rach one of them 1 for a $100.00 each! It's a steal. Where are you guys? HAHAHAHA


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I never find these suckers../.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing. 

People are so dumb. 5 dollar body!!!LMAO!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*If you really want to have some fun...*

Tell the buyer...:devil:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

$162.50. Kooky.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw this earlier and checked Mike's site. He doesn't make a 67 Chevelle.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

desototjets said:


> I saw this earlier and checked Mike's site. He doesn't make a 67 Chevelle.


Either does Aurora :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

But that same body is available right now from Bud's for........... $4.00. I wonder if this might be the same buyer who paid Boosy $225.00 for a black JL 59 Impala????


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

We always forget it takes a few people to drive the price up like that.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

It's a Model Motoring body.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

28% of the winner's bids over the past month have been with that seller. Funny business?


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

heck, I have one exactly the same (yes model motoring) that I'd let go for 100.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> 28% of the winner's bids over the past month have been with that seller. Funny business?


Good data. Very suspicious.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So what happens to this poor guy when he gets it and see by the Model Motoring stamp inside it doesn't say MEV??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the shill bidder won't care! LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm pretty sure the shill bidder won't care! LOL



haha now that ain't right!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I base that assumption on the fact that the "winner" has such a high number of feedback coupled with the high rate of "bids" with this seller, vs the lower number of feedback of the other bidder. I would have to assume #2 got a second chance offer after the.....ahem.....winner backed out. Pure speculation on my part, but the numbers are rather suspicious.


----------

